# She really doesn't fit......



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

.......but Athena sure made herself fit! LOL! The wife and I were hearing this noise. Sounded like someone snoring. So after a little investigation we come across this. Athena doesn't realize she's getting bigger! LOL! I don't know how she did it because she's taking up the entire space. She's 16 weeks 2 days and right around 30 lbs yet still managed to squeeze herself in there. :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that is just too cute


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll she needs her butt kicked loll that is tooooo cute !!!
She's gona get in there one day and not being to get out tho beautiful girl.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

That is pawsitively precious!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO that is soo cute


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I was worried about her getting stuck too! LOL! I already was looking at a plan to tear off the too if I have to. She just thinks she's still a little thing. She's getting big but looks like she's going to have a really nice shape. It's KILLING me waiting to see what she's gonna look like!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That is simply darling!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol thats a great one!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I know you are excited to see how she will grow ... but sheesh we both know time flies by so fast with them, I stopped wanting to see how fast they grow and not rush it loll for fear of it going by to fast again ...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Pfft, LoL... She reminds me of Lex just all blue  very cute... Sweet kitty house I may add - need to look into one of those.

Lex still squeezes himself behind our head board & somehow squeezes himself underneath the bed. Still in denial he's a dog...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAHA What a cutie pie as long as she is cozy although the cat might not like sharing his house with her LOL .. Don't worry if she get's stuck one day you can always call the 3 little pigs and the big bad wolf to come huff and puff and blow the house down LMAO ..


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Omg!!! That is by far the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Athena is the sweetest pitty cat I've ever seen LOL!!! I just hope the real cat isn't still in there


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

haaaaahaha! Wooow! I woulda been so worried she was gunna get stuck! haha, that's so funny. She's still tiny at heart!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Omg that is to cute I love it!!!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Athena is the sweetest *pitty cat* I've ever seen LOL!!! I just hope the real cat isn't still in there


Booooooooo!!! That was bad! LOL!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww that's awesome! I want to see a video of her getting settled, lol. Like how she circled around to find the perfect spot to stick her head out lol.


----------



## Honey's mom (Mar 2, 2009)

One of the benefits of cats is CAT STUFF. Honey tries to steal there toys. 
That is a sweet pic. Suitable for framing


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

LMAO. Pit in a Box.


----------



## BigBlackEyes (Sep 17, 2010)

that was so cute.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> LMAO. Pit in a Box.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::goodpost: Love it!

Ryan-
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::angel::angel:
Sweetest pic EVER! Love it!! That pic is so funny to me because Kangol was the same way as a puppy. He had a little cat cove bed with a dome on on it he slept in and since I took him everywhere I could just scoop him up in it and ride out. He stayed asleep the whole time it was awesome. He loved that thing so much but as he got to be 14, 15 weeks old he did NOT fit in it anymore but he still tried and wanted me to pick him up and take him places like I always had, but he was heavy! I was like "Dude you are a big boy and you have 4 legs that work perfectly fine you can walk your lazy butt to the truck." I finally had to throw it out so he would quit getting stuck in it; it was almost like a baby safety blanket for him I think. I also think its why he turned out so strange- 80lbs and still lets me rock him like a baby

Anyway, thanks for sharing and I agree it should be framed!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ames said:


> awww that's awesome! I want to see a video of her getting settled, lol. Like how she circled around to find the perfect spot to stick her head out lol.


LOL!!! It is a sight to see. I'll have to see if I can catch her in the act.



Honey's mom said:


> One of the benefits of cats is CAT STUFF. Honey tries to steal there toys.
> That is a sweet pic. *Suitable for framing*


Not a bad idea.



SapphirePB said:


> LMAO. Pit in a Box.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: LMAO!!!



pitbullmamanatl said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::goodpost: Love it!
> 
> Ryan-
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::angel::angel:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats the cutest thing  lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

sooo sweet!!! xoxoxo


----------

